# already need an akios reel part ...



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

... pulled out the spool to change the bearings and flipped the flippin' brake block unit's retaining wire ring - lost in space now. 

anyone know where to get akios parts in the us of a? tommy?? 

btw, boca has those GOOD ceramic bearings for akios reels.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Call Joe Moore at 252-995-6026. He's the American importer and carrys all the parts.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RocknReds said:


> Call Joe Moore at 252-995-6026. He's the American importer and carrys all the parts.


I can get you any part you need, but you can go straight to the source. RocknReds is right, contact Joe.

Tommy


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

much obliged, fellers - got some retainers coming from friend. good to know about rock'n'reds joe, i'll keep that handy!

cheers!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

He makes some pretty good rigs too;-)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Alexy said:


> He makes some pretty good rigs too;-)


Yes he does...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Alexy said:


> He makes some pretty good rigs too;-)


Here we go again ... opcorn:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

One in particular.....well sorta....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

It's like 5 Degrees of Kevin Bacon...
How fast can a thread get around to the River Rig?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

It's drum rig time now......


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> It's like 5 Degrees of Kevin Bacon...
> How fast can a thread get around to the River Rig?


Like Yogi Berra once said: 'It's deja vu all over again'. C2


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Somebody say sumthin about BACON!!!!!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

He gets props I see he is dontating a reel for the NCBBA raffle.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this place.
Somebody loses a retaining ring on a reel and before I know it I'm looking around in the closet for something to donate to NCBBA...
Thank You P&S!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> I love this place.
> Somebody loses a retaining ring on a reel and before I know it *I'm looking around in the closet for something to donate to NCBBA*...
> Thank You P&S!


They need all the help they can get....


----------

